# Homemade APC with Vinegar



## olliewills

Evening all,

So, as per the title this isn't something I've tried on the car yet but in and around the house we try to use as few chemicals as possible. One of the things we do is a 50/50 vinegar/water solution in place of anti-bacterial sprays, windows cleaners, toilet cleaners and bathroom sprays. 

I'm just wondering of people think this might be okay as an APC for door shuts, tyres, wheels and potentially, paintwork? My thinking is that it should be capable of removing LSP's in the right dilution and could be made stronger for things like wheels. 

I'm sure this isn't a new idea among you creative lot so welcome any opinions.

Cheers!

Ollie


----------



## Mcpx

Wouldn't use it personally because a) vinegar is an acid, albeit a mild one, but there is no way of knowing how it would interact with the different surfaces and other products on the car over the long term and because b) I can't stand the smell.


----------



## Caledoniandream

Be careful with using vinegar around the house, you are bringing a hell lot of yeast in the house.
Have a look around the house near distilleries in Scotland, they are proper black with yeast.
Vinegar is created by bacteria so I wouldn't use it as a desinfectant, also it's acid, so I don't like the long term reaction on the metals on your car (aluminium reacts funny with it) 
We use it years ago as a last rinse on our trucks, as it removes all the residue of soap, so you end up with a shiny vehicle, but after a while all fastening started to corrode


----------



## Sun_King

Plus, it will make everything stink!


----------



## GleemSpray

http://ozkleen.co.uk/aboutus

I have used these products for many years and they really do clean well, using natural ingredients wherever possible and fewer chemicals. The Kitchen / Bathroom APC's really are very good and you can buy them on the high street.


----------



## v_forty

Interesting discussion - I'd considered the same but like others, the smell is really off putting (to be polite)!


----------



## BigLeegr

Valid concerns have been raised, however, I went to a car show and the vehicle that was the most swirl free and shiny was a green truck that the owners told me had no wax on it and they used a vinegar spray to keep the dust off. Your results may differ, but there appears to be at least one person in the world that has achieved good results with this method. (I have not tried it as my cars have always had waxes/sealants applied to them.)


----------



## bigbruiser

BigLeegr said:


> Valid concerns have been raised, however, I went to a car show and the vehicle that was the most swirl free and shiny was a green truck that the owners told me had no wax on it and they used a vinegar spray to keep the dust off. Your results may differ, but there appears to be at least one person in the world that has achieved good results with this method. (I have not tried it as my cars have always had waxes/sealants applied to them.)


if it was at a show that shine was not from the vinegar but from being compounded to death :thumb:


----------



## BigLeegr

bigbruiser said:


> if it was at a show that shine was not from the vinegar but from being compounded to death :thumb:


Of course the clarity would need to be achieved by polishing first, but my comment was more to the efficacy of the vinegar spray not inducing swirls/cobwebbing as they used it to wipe dust and fingerprints off throughout the multi-day shows.


----------



## trv8

I tested a 'homemade' vinegar spray for a month, never again .......

I put on a stone in weight.....every time I sprayed it, I just had to have a bag of chips :lol:.


----------



## voon

The only real reason for an acidic cleaner to me would be to remove lime stains / water spots from dried up tap water. Otherwise, I avoid anything acidic completely on the car, not going to help it rust.


----------

